# Arrowleaf White Clover for Bee's?



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Is/has anyone planted Arrowleaf White Clover for their bee's?

It's available at my local seed and feed at approx. $3.49 per pound is that reasonable and is it good to plant?


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

My bees that are near Arrowleaf produce the most honey for me.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

they sure do love clover..


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Groovy Thanks


----------



## Merl (Mar 4, 2014)

Is Arrowleaf clover the same as Dutch White clover? I have never heard of Arrowleaf but that is one of many things I haven't heard of . Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Not the same as Dutch.

http://aggieclover.tamu.edu/files/2010/06/ApacheArrowleaf.pdf


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Arrowleaf clover is not White Dutch clover. Arrowleaf at one time supposedly did not cause cattle to bloat, it is a legume that adds N to the soil and is good for cattle pasture. My bees that are near arrowleaf produce the most honey. Google arrowleaf for more info.


----------

